# Credit card with trip cancellation insurance and no annual fee?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Does such a credit card exist? 

I have a National Bank Platinum MasterCard which I will cancel shortly. It has built-in trip cancellation insurance (and trip interruption as well) but comes with an annual fee of $125. I used that card to purchase airline tickets to Paris last year for our European trip. Unfortunately, we had to cancel our vacation at the last minute due to a medical emergency. I did not buy additional trip cancellation insurance but I was able to get my money back because of the insurance benefits of said credit card.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently opened a TD Select Service chequing account and got a TD Elite Visa card that comes with trip cancellation insurance. I'm not aware of any no-fee card that comes with trip cancellation.


----------



## mogul777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Good question. Not that I'm aware of, you can compare several cards on sites such as redflagdeals.com. I do get some travel coverage on my no annual fee Capitol One Platinum MC. 

Specifically: 
Car Rental Collision and Damage Waiver
Delayed Baggage Benefit
Up to $250,000 Common Carrier Travel Accident Insurance
Travel Bankruptcy Protection

Obviously somewhat lacking, but not bad for a "free" card.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

I got something in the mail this week about the RBC Rewards Gold Card, that says no annual fee. It does not have trip Cancellation insurance, but does have other trip related insurances and you earn useful points for gift cards etc. 

http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/services/cards/rwd_gold_a.html?ASC=UD1540

if you do get one by end of March they say you get 6,000 reward points with 'no strings attached' that I could read in their small print, so that would get you a $50 HBC gift card for free for example.

I know that this card does not answer the OPs Q, but I though it was interesting for a no fee card and does have things like travel accident insurance / rental car insurance / extended warranty insurance, plus points, so thought it might still be useful to post.

We don't have this card for personal use, but we have business cards for work that collect the RBC points and we get to keep them. So we have got some great free gift cards for stores and some RBC Financial Rewards, so you can use your points to save $, nice idea!


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

This site claims there are a few free cards that offer trip cancellation:

http://www.creditcardsearch.ca/insurance/trip-cancellation


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

ssimps said:


> This site claims there are a few free cards that offer trip cancellation:
> 
> http://www.creditcardsearch.ca/insurance/trip-cancellation


Thanks for the link but some of the information on that site is inaccurate or may simply be outdated.

I personally have the MBNA Starwoods Preferred Guest MasterCard and even though trip cancellation is listed on that site as a benefit for this credit card, that is simply not true.

I suppose the annual fee for credit cards with built-in trip cancellation insurance may be worth it for folks who travel extensively.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Thanks for the link but some of the information on that site is inaccurate or may simply be outdated.
> 
> I personally have the MBNA Starwoods Preferred Guest MasterCard and even though trip cancellation is listed on that site as a benefit for this credit card, that is simply not true.
> 
> I suppose the annual fee for credit cards with built-in trip cancellation insurance may be worth it for folks who travel extensively.


Very likely and why I used the word 'claims'. I did not take the time to verify the sites accuracy. 

Also, it looks like some of the cards likes show travel cancellation insurance but that 'extra changes may apply'. ;(


----------

